
Digg not digging the economy, cuts 10 percent - transburgh
http://venturebeat.com/2009/01/22/digg-not-digging-the-economy-cuts-10-percent/
======
electromagnetic
Digg's math isn't the best either. They're cutting 10% of 75 people, so who
was the .5? Either someone time got cut in half or they literally got cut in
half.

